# Does anbody know where to buy the score of this piece?



## laurens (Jul 7, 2009)

Psalm 12<< follow this link to listen

It is taken from this album.<follow this link to see the CD

Thanks a lot.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

search for it by using the composer's name, maybe ask a local minister of music, church music suppliers/publishers...
i do not think you'll have a hard time finding it.

luck
dj


----------

